#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  >  Πρόστιμο απο ΙΚΑ για μη πληρωμένες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές

## TOLIS17

Συνάδελφοι θα ήθελα την άποψή σας σε μία περίπτωση ενός πελάτη μου δυσάρεστη.......

Ο πελάτης μου μαζί με τα 4 αδέλφια του ήταν οικοπεδούχοι σε δύο όμορα οικόπεδα (Α=500τμ και Β=1000τμ) εξ`αδιαιρέτου. Το 2013 αποφασίζουν να δώσουν και τα δύο οικόπεδα αντιπαροχή σε εργολάβο με συνέπεια στο Α οικόπεδο να χτίζονται 2 κτίρια και στο Β, 3. Συστήνεται οριζοντιοκάθετη σύσταση και στα δύο οικόπεδα όπου αναφέρεται ότι στον πελάτης μου από το μερίδιό του και στα δύο οικόπεδα, του αναλογεί μία Ο.Ι. *στο οικόπεδο Α* χ ...τμ.   
Με το πέρας του χρόνου ο εργολάβος κτίζει τα 3 κτίρια στο οικόπεδο Β, από τα οποία πουλά όσα του αντιστοιχούσανε και τα υπόλοιπα τα δίνει στα 3 από τα 5 αδέλφια όπως αναφέρει και  η Οριζ/καθ. σύσταση. Κατά την διάρκεια των εργασιών δεν πλήρωνε το ΙΚΑ με συνέπεια το τελευταίο να στείλει έγγραφο περί μη βεβαιωμένων οφειλών σε όλους τους αρχικούς κυριους του έργου. Το έγγραφο βέβαια και την προειδοποίηση την έστειλε το ΊΚΑ μόνο στον εργολάβο ο οποίος το απέκριψε από τους κυρίους των οικοπέδων. Ο χρόνος πέρασε και απ`ότι καταλαβαίνετε λήξανε οι προθεμίες περί ενστάσεων και ο πλεάτη μου έχει κινηθεί δικαστικά ενάντια στον εργολάβο από την στιγμή που και σπίτι δεν του έκτισε (στο οικόπεδο Α) και οφειλές πρέπει να πληρώσει ο ίδιος αντί του εργολάβου για εργασίες σε κτίρια τα οποία δεν έχει ιδιοκτησία......
Πηγαίνοντας στο ΙΚΑ για να ρωτήσω μου ανέφεραν το Αρ.8 του Ν. 2972/2001 που πράγματι αναφέρει ότι τα ποσά τα χρεώνονται οι αρχικοί ιδιοκτήτες του οικοπέδου και ο εργολάβος...

Αυτήν την στιγμή έχουν έρθει σε διακανονισμό και πληρώνουν με δόσεις στο ΙΚΑ όλα τα αδέλφια.
Εάν το όλο θέμα κινηθεί νομικά εναντίον του εργολάβου, όπως κι έχει γίνει, θα πάρει μεγάλο χρονικό διάτημα με συνέπεια εκείνοι ( οι δύο από τα αδέλφια) να πληρώνουν δόσεις για τις οποίες δεν είχανε κανένα όφελος...
Σκέφτηκα να κάνω μία Τεχνική Έκθεση να περιγράφω όλα αυτά παραπάνω και να την στείλω στα κεντρικά του ΙΚΑ, μήπως και δεχτούν να διαγράψουν τον πελάτη μου και τον έναν αδελφό του από τον φάκελο ΑΠΔ ως συγκύριοι των έργου. Δεν ξέρω όμως σε ποιά νομοθεσία μπορώ να βασιστώ για να το στηρίξω, πέραν του εύλογου ότι οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές αφορούν εργασίες πάνω σε κτίρια στα οποία δεν έχουν καμία νομική δικαιοδοσία........... 
Ευχαριστώ............

----------


## Xάρης

Μπαίνεις σε "ξένα χωράφια". Αυτό είναι δουλειά ενός δικηγόρου και όχι μηχανικού.
Αφού όπως λες οι ιδιοκτήτες έχουν προσφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη και η αντιδικία έχει πάρει το δρόμο της, εσύ ως μηχανικός τι μπλέκεσαι;

Ως μηχανικός να συντάξεις μια τεχνική έκθεση σε παραγγελία του δικηγόρου των ιδιοκτητών όπου π.χ. (αν σου ζητηθεί) να αναφέρεις ποιες εργασίες έχουν ολοκληρωθεί και ποιες όχι. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
Ως μηχανικός να εντοπίσεις τυχόν αυθαιρεσίες που πρέπει να τακτοποιηθούν.
Ως μηχανικός να εντοπίσεις κακοτεχνίες που πρέπει να αποκατασταθούν.

Αν παρόλα αυτά θες να μπλεχτείς σε νομικά θέματα, έλα σε συνεννόηση με το δικηγόρο των πελατών σου να σε κατευθύνει για τη νομοθεσία και το πώς να κινηθείς ή καλύτερα κινηθείτε συντονισμένα.

----------


## TOLIS17

Χάρη έχω έρθει σε επικοινωνία με τον δικηγόρο......Απ`ότι κατάλαβα  εκείνος θα ακολουθήσει την νόμιμη διαδικασία όπου ασκείται δίωξη ενάντια  στον εργολάβο αλλά οι εισφορές θα τρέχουν από το ΙΚΑ μέχρι να γίνει η  δίκη. Αυτές  θα απαιτηθούν στην δίωξη του πελάτη μου προς τον  εργολάβο.....Το θέμα το θέτω μήπως κάποιος συνάδελφος έχει παρόμοια  εμπειρία να μου συστήσει έτσι ώστε να επισπεύσω την διαδικασία  παραγραφής του απο το ΙΚΑ. Ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει να πληρώνει τις εισφορές  για όσο διάστημα διαρκέσει η όλη διαδικασία και εγώ θεωρώ λίγο παράλογο  το γεγονός (άσχετως νομοθεσίας) να χρεώνεσαι εργασίες σε κτίρια για τα  οποία εν τέλει δεν σου ανήκουν ασχέτως αρχικής συγκυριότητας  οικοπέδου..........
Ευχαριστώ πάντως...

----------


## Xάρης

Από προσωπική εμπειρία στα λέω.

Δεν είναι δουλειά μας. Ας περιοριστούμε στο αντικείμενο του μηχανικού και να αφήσουμε τους δικηγόρους να κάνουν τη δική τους δουλειά.

Στο τέλος τι περιμένουμε; Αμοιβή ή ηθική ικανοποίηση; Διότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μας την πουν και από πάνω αν δεν γίνει η δουλειά τους.

----------


## CFAK

Συμφωνώ με τον Χάρη.
Δεν σε αφορά το θέμα, είναι νομικό και ας το αντιμετωπίσει ο δικηγόρος, έστω με την συνεπικουρία σου.
Μη παίρνεις πρωτοβουλίες με ΙΚΑ κλπ, γιατί μπορεί ο εργολάβος να στραφεί εναντίον σου.
Εκτός αν δε σε πειράζει να αναλάβεις το ρίσκο μιας δίωξης και εναντίον σου.

----------

